# Insulating 240V input point - Apache 700



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

When new, we had water ingress through an unsealed window, which ran down into one of our front bunks / seats behind the drivers chair. This was rectified under warranty.

I have recently noticed a little dampness in the bunk again, and am keeping an eye on the offending window to see if the problem is recurring. The window sits directly under one of the roof draining points, so water frequently runs over / around it. In the cold weather this water has frozen and may have broken through the sealant in a miniature freeze / thaw process. I will continue to monitor this and take action as necessary.

The bunk which is under the window is also the entry / fixing point for the 240v hookup. While setting up the dehumidifier in the bunk, I noticed for the first time that the hole cut in the hab. wall for the plastic moulding is a good inch bigger than required all the way round, and the fitting itself is the only protection from the outside world. I think this must lead to a lot of heat loss, cold air / moisture ingress.

So my question is, should I use something like expanding foam filler to seal around the fitting from inside the bunk, or might this be dangerous due to the proximity of the electrical connection?

Thanks in advance,

Timotei.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The actual electrical terminals should be covered. It wont do any harm to attach some thermal sheeting around and across the back.


----------

